# Homemade TendSkin?



## SagMaria (Dec 17, 2006)

I searched the foum but the links for the recipe were no longer good.  Does anyone here use the home version of this stuff?  Does it work just as well as the original product?  I'm just hesistant to buy something that I can make so easily on my own that would hopefull work just as well.  Also if anyone has the recipe for me that would be great!!


----------



## als1626 (Dec 17, 2006)

I found this recipe for you here.

What you need: 

Uncoated aspirin 
70% alcohol 
Witch Hazel 
A measuring cup/bottle 
2 bottles used to shake mixtures 
1 8oz or more bottle/container to keep finished product 

What you do: 

1. Pour 5.5oz of 70% alcohol into one bottle. 
2. Drop 18 uncoated aspirins into the alcohol. Cap bottle and shake. 
3. Pour 2.5oz of witch hazel into the second bottle. 
4. Drop 8 uncoated aspirins into the witch hazel. Cap bottle and shake. 
5. Wait awhile (30 minutes to a whole day) for the aspirins to dissolve in the liquids. Shake periodically to help dissolve aspirin and mix. NOTE: not all of the aspirin will dissolve. That’s ok- some of it never will. 
6. Now combine both the alcohol and witch hazel mixtures together into one bottle. Make sure you shake it up before you pour them out so you also get the aspirin residue into the new bottle. 

This last bottle is your *Tendskin*! Use 1-2 times a day. Reduce usage if you experience dryness or flaking or irritation. DO NOT USE IF YOU ARE ALLERGIC TO ASPIRIN. Make sure you shake it well before each use. 

______________________

I've never tried this personally but have always thought about trying it out.  From reading this over, though, I would try crushing the aspirin into powder with a mortar and pestle before adding it to the liquid - I suspect it would dissolve much more fully. I also have no idea why they tell you to use two different bottles, that seems kind of unnecessary, but who knows? Let us know how it goes!


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 17, 2006)

And if anyone has actually used the homeade version please let me know!!


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Jan 3, 2007)

Second that... I love the real thing but it's not cheap, so I'd love to know how the homemade compares...


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never tried the real version but I have made this exact recipe and had great results.
An esthetician friend also used this recipe and said it was just as good as the real thing.
The directions call for witch hazel and I was only able to find witch hazel with alcohol so I cut back on the amount of plain alcohol I added. I believe my friend found actual witch hazel at a health food store.
I do recommend putting this in an easy to dispense bottle


----------



## msmack (Jan 29, 2007)

this is for razor burn right??


----------



## meggietye (Jul 7, 2012)

I am wondering what I would use this for exactly?  I use plain witch hazel as a toner so the aspirin and alcohol sound like a skin soother of sorts?  Thanks for any help you can give me!  meggietye


----------

